# Giant Snakes?



## Viperalus (Jul 22, 2004)

Would you like to have a burmese or a reticulated python? Is there a reason why I shouldn't have one of those beautiful snakes?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I keep and have kept large constrictors for many years. None of the larger constrictors are suitable beginner snakes, they should be snake obtained only after considerable thought and hands on with lesser species. Unquestionably the Reticulated python is one of the worlds most beautiful creatures, but it is a potentially lethal animals as is the burmaese python. 
They start off so small and innocent looking that many people are taken in with them and do not realize how rapidly they attain their adult sizes.
African rock pythons, olive pythons, scrub pythons, papuan pythons, Indian pythons, and green anacondas should all be shyed away from by inexperienced keepers. It is hard to do due to the beauty possessed by them, but it is imperative to remember that even the tiniest of mistakes can be lethal with any of these species as adults.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

The answer depends on how prepared you are. If you have kept snakes before and are willing to give up a room to house it and get a regular supply of food, then there is no reason why you shouldn't. Also bearing in mind they need handling and are potentially dangerous. I would love to keep a large snake or monitor, and have the room but not the time. Very few people are truly prepared to care for them, which is a shame because it is the snake who suffers, and maybe the person the frustrated snake bites


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

A bite is a serious affair from a large constrictor, however it is being killed that should concern people a little more than being bitten.


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Like Crockkeeper said...:nod: 
And Wolfish said too, How prepared you are???
Here a nice pic of my 11' female Albino burm.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Great shot!
LOL that is what my olive python female looks like ALL the damn time.....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that is a great pic


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

although I am not against people keeping very large snakes I would advise against it due to the fact that a snake larger than 15 feet, even 10 feet, which is achiveable by retics and burmese, which both especially the retic could reach over 20 feet, could very easily kill you even ones that have been docile their whole life. all it takes is one time, and even the most experiences snake keepers can let their guard down. and when it does it does serious damage to the public view of keeping reptiles. There are places that I know of that it is illegal to keep a snake larger than 6 feet.


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

This is an area of snake keeping that has been "debated" for years. I have kept and bred large Boids and my answer is always the same. Unless you are experianced with these animals the answer is NO you should not have one. That being said if you do decide that one of these animals is for you than FOLLW the rules of large snake keeping. 
There are many but the four that you MUST follow at all times in my opinion are
1. NEVER handle a snake over ten feet by yourself. It is always best to have someone else in the room with you "just in case!"
2. NEVER try to keep a large retrictor in an enclosure that is not designed to PROPERLY house the animal. The last thing any herpers need is another escape story in the news!
3. Follow ALL proper feeding methods at ALL times. Accidents can and do happen!
4. NEVER use your animal out in public for "shock" value. Ihave had some of the same snakes for over 15 years and except for close friends, family, and fellow herpers no one would know I have any at all! 
Some people are afraid of these animals and will call the proper authoriteis when they realize what is living down the street from them, again, its just bad publicity. 
Just my 2 cents!


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

one thing that should be added is that anyone who keeps a large snake should always keep rubbing alcohol nearby, from what I know it if the snake latches on to you it can cause them to release their grip if poured on their face, but as tank wrote always have two people with you at all times not just handling but also cleaning, and feeding which is probably when most attacts happen.


----------



## Viperalus (Jul 22, 2004)

My questions were rhetorical







. All I wanted to remind was that, every snake is not for everyone. As everything in this life has its limits, so pet reptiles have.
I keep snakes since 1996. I keep venomous (not venomoids) since 2000 with success, but I don't feel that I could keep and maintain a large retic on my own (not claiming here that a venomous snake is easier than a large boid!). The largest snake a had was a burmese python (2,7 m long when they asked me to buy it). I believe it takes more than one man to handle a large boid, so, I feel that large boids should not kept AND handle (cleaning of the enclosure etc.) by only one person.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

So you wasted everyones time then...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

NO, he started a conversation, that many people had good input on.
That kind of response is way counterproductive Wolfish...


----------



## Viperalus (Jul 22, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> NO, he started a conversation, that many people had good input on.
> That kind of response is way counterproductive Wolfish...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

That was meant to be a







, honest.


----------



## Viperalus (Jul 22, 2004)

No hard feelings Wolf


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Twas a good question. But i would still like to know how crockeeper keeps a crocodile. They are so big, it must cost a fortune to feed it/them. How do you get hold of so much raw meat?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Very difficult to keep, but he does...
i had one male dwarf caiman and its was very agressive and now is in the PR. Zoo


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

How big do dwarf camens get?


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

that Depends of the species.
mine was a Cuviers caiman (paleosuchus palpebrosos), get about 5'.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

feeding adult crocodilians is definately a chore, they are dangerous, and fast, and can eat more than their share if you let them...LOL

raising chickens, emu's, ostrich, rhea, rabbits, rats, mice, etc helps, huge cricket orders, and tons of meat from game processors, fur farms etc.....crocodilians are definately not "pets" or something to undertake lightly...but we covered that pretty extensively in two other threads somewhere...









Cuvier's are sweet, one of my favorites for sure. I am sure the zoo was happy with their new aquisition.....


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Thats a long list of meat. How much does that cost, i think a croc that has just gorged won't eat for a months, is that right? How many do you have, and getting back to the point of the thread, why?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

go back through old threads, this has all been adressed in detail....









I hope to one day have all 23 species and establish a genetic bank. currently I have 11 species...with 3 additional species pending beurocratic red-tape issues.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Get a burm


----------

